

Fire near LANL Whole town evacuated - lightweb
http://nmfireinfo.wordpress.com
There is a fire very close to Los Alamos National Laboratory. They have begun to evacuate the whole town. Here is some info from someone on the ground: Our main concern is that the Las Conchas fire is about 3 1/2 miles from Area G, the dumpsite that has been in operation since the late 1950s/early 1960s. There are 20,000 to 30,000 55-gallons drums of plutonium contaminated waste (containing solvents, chemicals and toxic materials) sitting in fabric tents above ground. These drums are destined for WIPP. We understand that LANL has been working since late last night to build a fire line in Water Canyon, between the fire and Area G. Over the last 26 hours the fire has grown from 0 acres to about 45,000 acres – about the size of the Cerro Grande fire in 2000.
======
lightweb
There is a fire very close to Los Alamos National Laboratory. They have begun
to evacuate the whole town. Here is some info from someone on the ground: Our
main concern is that the Las Conchas fire is about 3 1/2 miles from Area G,
the dumpsite that has been in operation since the late 1950s/early 1960s.
There are 20,000 to 30,000 55-gallons drums of plutonium contaminated waste
(containing solvents, chemicals and toxic materials) sitting in fabric tents
above ground. These drums are destined for WIPP. We understand that LANL has
been working since late last night to build a fire line in Water Canyon,
between the fire and Area G. Over the last 26 hours the fire has grown from 0
acres to about 45,000 acres – about the size of the Cerro Grande fire in 2000.

------
lightweb
<http://twitpic.com/5hvqed>

------
lightweb
Holy crap it's serious! I may have to bug out!

